
Two Grounded Airlines in a Decade Cast Doubt on India Boom - tapanjk
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-04-17/india-s-jet-air-said-to-halt-flights-after-wrestling-with-debt
======
tapanjk
> India’s aviation sector is an investment conundrum: it’s the world’s
> fastest-growing aviation market that has seen 54 consecutive months of
> double-digit percentage passenger growth and yet it’s notoriously difficult
> to make money in.

This is mostly due to the airlines trying to grow by providing cheaper tickets
in a price sensitive market. However, this is a race to the bottom.

